# Manual needed



## orcaburger (Apr 12, 2013)

Looking for a manual for Porter Cable 7529 plunge router. HELP! Spent an hour on the internet with no success. Usually not this hard to find something. Thanks all, Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable-manuals/28933-porter-cable-7529-parts-diagram.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/21143-porter-cable-router-7529-a.html

==


----------

